# EU pkg mirror (bme0)



## Matty (Mar 27, 2020)

Whats up with this mirror. Seems unreachable and the alternatives NY and South Africa are not really a great option either.


----------



## JAW (Mar 27, 2020)

I thought it was only me that had terrible download rates from that mirror (http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/).

It was ok briefly in Feb (~1-2MB/sec) but last few weeks have been abysmal (~100-200KB/sec).


----------



## mickey (Mar 28, 2020)

JAW said:


> I thought it was only me that had terrible download rates from that mirror (http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/).
> 
> It was ok briefly in Feb (~1-2MB/sec) but last few weeks have been abysmal (~100-200KB/sec).


I made the same experience with that mirror, which is why I switched to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org for the time being.


----------



## JAW (Mar 28, 2020)

mickey said:


> I made the same experience with that mirror, which is why I switched to pkg0.isc.freebsd.org for the time being.



It's totally unreachable now;


```
--- pkg0.bme.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
106 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss

--- pkg0.isc.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
102 packets transmitted, 102 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 164.632/175.731/277.719/23.305 ms

--- pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
101 packets transmitted, 101 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 77.470/87.701/183.182/14.820 ms
```


----------



## Matty (Mar 31, 2020)

still no update?


----------



## mickey (Mar 31, 2020)

Matty said:


> still no update?


I'm afraid no.

```
PING pkg0.bme.freebsd.org (213.138.116.73): 56 data bytes
92 bytes from 213.138.116.46: Destination Host Unreachable
```
But even when it was reachable, I got low and inconsistent download speeds from that particular mirror server.
Maybe they took it down to fix it?


----------



## Matty (Apr 2, 2020)

I have contacted the company that hosts the mirror (Bytemark) and they said they will look into it.

I'll keep you posted about the progres


----------



## rootbert (Apr 2, 2020)

same here ... seems like their infrastructure needs some more care because it's not the most stable one in recent times ... https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/download-freebsd-org-down.73276/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2020)

Note:


> We use MaxMind GeoLite based geo-dns to choose a close mirror for you.
> 
> *IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror.* We provide SRV fallbacks for redundancy.


http://pkg.freebsd.org


----------



## Matty (Apr 2, 2020)

Btw I got an update:


Thank you for reporting this issue, looking at the routing it appears to be correctly hitting one of their devices before getting stuck.
I'm afraid that whilst we provide these machines to the FreeBSD Project we don't manage them.

I will contact them and inform them there's an issue.

Thanks,



Mark Egan-Fuller*Bytemark Platform Team*


----------



## Matty (Apr 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Note:
> 
> http://pkg.freebsd.org


I know but lets be real. It is offline for some time now, no status update, no ones seems to be working on it. 
Either open up the easy of how to create pkg mirros or make sure they are running.

Or better get each region at least 2 mirrors for fail-safe


----------



## Matty (Apr 2, 2020)

Final response:



*
 Mark Egan-Fuller*
Staff - 02/04/2020 4:40 PM
Hi Matthias,

We've had a response from FreeBSD:

* The mirror was turned off as it was having technical issues
* People should not be using this mirror directly and should instead
be using the GeoDNS routing provided by pkg.freebsd.org.
* It is currently back online but it may be turned off again at any moment.
* Direct connections to this mirror are not supported at this time.


Regards,


So this sheds some light. Would be great to have a status site where we can check for such issues instead of keep left in the dark


----------



## xtaz (Apr 3, 2020)

This would explain why this morning when i ran pkg upgrade it took several minutes to download files rather than several seconds if they've switched it back on again? Is it still in the DNS pool?


----------



## rootbert (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't know, but I have always used pkg.freebsd.org but experienced the same problem, downloading has really been slow the last months.


----------



## getopt (Apr 3, 2020)

Be sure that you use latest pkg-1.14.2 because 1.14.0 and 1.14.1 have a networking bug: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=245292

Possibly `pkg-static bootstrap -f` is needed to force a re-installation of pkg.


----------



## rootbert (Apr 3, 2020)

I am not yet on current, still not adventurous enough ;-) so I have pkg-1.13.2 installed


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2020)

rootbert said:


> I am not yet on current, still not adventurous enough


Ports and packages have nothing to do with the FreeBSD version. All versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree.


----------



## marantz (Apr 13, 2020)

this has nothing to do with pkg networking issue, you can just browse this site manually and download, its painfully slow (from sweden). This server needs to get fixed


----------



## rootbert (Apr 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Ports and packages have nothing to do with the FreeBSD version. All versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree.



ok ... since I do daily updates and did not get the new pkg version I exaggerated that new pkg versions might land in -current before with some kind of build flag.


----------



## Matty (Apr 21, 2020)

Good news. EU got a 2nd mirror in Amsterdam:


			pkg0.pkt.FreeBSD.org


----------

